# Build your own lathe? Why not



## precisionworks (Jul 12, 2010)

It's not for me, but quite a few people have done this on the Yahoo Multi Machine group. Lots of interesting ideas that can be applied to conventional machines also, and a very active membership.

http://groups.yahoo.com/group/multimachine/?yguid=274992553

Even a video for Will: http://opensourcemachine.org/the-multimachine/multimachine-video


----------



## wquiles (Jul 12, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> It's not for me, but quite a few people have done this on the Yahoo Multi Machine group. Lots of interesting ideas that can be applied to conventional machines also, and a very active membership.
> 
> http://groups.yahoo.com/group/multimachine/?yguid=274992553
> 
> Even a video for Will: http://opensourcemachine.org/the-multimachine/multimachine-video



I recall seeing something like this a couple of years back. I personally can't see the time spent as a good return on the investment - but then again, I am the same guy who would not consider building miniature engines/models. But I would imagine that those building small engines/models would not consider making flashlights either lovecpf


----------



## Torque1st (Jul 14, 2010)

I considered it many years ago but starting with nothing to build a lathe was just more time than I wanted to spend either. It is a long process and the machines we have now are the result of a long evolutionary line that reaches back hundreds of years.


----------



## alexmin (Jul 14, 2010)

In terms of investment... it is not just time. From my expirience I know most like it'll cost you more just in parts in material. Unless of course you are one of those lucky guys who have unlimited access to professional machining equipment and free metal scrap.

Having said that I really admire people who can begin and finish  any project let alone such a huge one as lathe. 
HSM recently had a "Shop made Tools" thread. Best thread on HSM in many years.


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 14, 2010)

I do some work for an automotive machine shop down the street ... probably 100 engine blocks sitting on the floor, some abandoned, all have been hot caustic cleaned - cleaner than my lathe is on most days. Two of those form the majority of the MM.

Price for a "like new" caustic cleaned 4 cylinder block (GM 2.6L) is $20:twothumbs Weight of the block is 90# plus 40# for the pallet, so pretty cheap shipping as well. Your local auto machine shop will probably make a similar deal, as $20 is 2X what the scrap yard pays for a block.

If you have a surplus motor, you can probably build a MM for about $200.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 15, 2010)

One of the big issues (at least to ME) is spindles

I've complained enough about my basement steps that most of you have heard the song

Anyway, I seriously considered JUST making my own headstock to replace what I have - pull the headstock that has the 3/4" bore, and put on a headstock that takes a 5C collet - then rig up something for the gears

Problem is I haven't really been able to find a reasonably priced cartrige lathe spindle

Right now I'm bouncing around the idea of some sort of CNC X-Z table to bold on the bed to automate some of my jobs. Seen plans etc, but don't have a good source for ball screws and linear slides (or combined units)


----------



## precisionworks (Jul 15, 2010)

> I haven't really been able to find a reasonably priced cartrige lathe spindle


IMO, you don't need to buy a pre built spindle. Buy a piece of DOM with the OD and ID you want, run a tapered roller bearing front & rear, adjust preload with a nut threaded on the rear of the spindle (just like 99.9% of all current Chinese lathes).

Don't want to go through all that ... buy a piece of DOM with the OD and ID you want, buy a pair of pillow block bearings, install one thrust bearing to take axial loads & it's about ready to run.

Both spindles are most easily driven by attaching a sheave to the spindle & belting to a motor.

If neither of those ideas are appealing, there are lots of lathes all over the country with worn out beds but still decent headstocks. Joe at Plaza Machinery also has a few listed, like this one:



> Headstock for 11" lathe, excellent,no back gear, 2 ¼ x 8 thread, $150.00, takes 5C collets



Be sure to email to check availability & shipping costs.


----------



## KC2IXE (Jul 15, 2010)

problem is, I want a premade cartridge, so I don't have to make bearing mounts etc (call me lazy) - and a premade headstock would not just bolt on to my existing bed - like I said - lazy

Here is a link to something along the lines of what I'd LIKE to put in

http://www.dunhamtool.com/high_speed_spindles.html


----------

